# 77 Facts that Sound Like Lies But Aren't



## Andy M.

77 Facts That Sound Like Huge Lies But Are Actually Completely True


----------



## Mad Cook

Andy M. said:


> 77 Facts That Sound Like Huge Lies But Are Actually Completely True


The items that fascinated me most were the one about John Tyler's grandsons and the other about the mammoths/pyramids


----------



## GotGarlic

That was a fun read. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## taxlady

I've been seeing bits and pieces of that on FaceBook. The one I really like didn't make it to the 77 list. Harvard University was founded before calculus was deduced/discovered/invented.


----------



## taxlady

I remember reading that Miami was further south than Cairo. I just Googled and verified that.


----------



## GB

I had seen this the other day and saved it to share with my kids. I just need to remember to make sure to skip the last one. Some of these are really cool.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That was fun!


----------



## radhuni

Thanks for posting, thats fun. I like the picture of sand, so beautiful & colorful


----------



## cave76

Just saw this------ thanks for posting it! (I did, of course, have to try  humming while holding my nose!)

And this one:
"52. There are more stars in space than there are grains of sand on every beach on Earth."

Wish I'd known that when one of my  step-sons asked 'are there more grains of sand than stars in the sky'.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks Andy..that was cool. We have a picture of the strange looking cashew we picked from a tree when we were in Costa Rica recently. Here's some interesting reading about the "killer cashew"..no wonder they're so expensive. 
Killer Cashew - Costa Rica


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Thanks Andy..that was cool. We have a picture of the strange looking cashew we picked from a tree when we were in Costa Rica recently. Here's some interesting reading about the "killer cashew"..no wonder they're so expensive.
> Killer Cashew - Costa Rica



Many eons ago a person sent in a question of why can't we buy cashew nuts in their shell. The answer was simple. Because the shell is poisonous. I had never thought about some nuts in the shell and some not. That opened my eyes.


----------



## TATTRAT

Well hot damn, that was a cool read!

They say you could swim through a whales heart. . . I think I would be a blockage.


----------



## Andy M.

TATTRAT said:


> Well hot damn, that was a cool read!
> 
> They say you could swim through a whales heart. . . I think I would be a blockage.


----------

